# Hasegawa 1/72 F-4J



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Another fun kit, this time it's the Hasegawa F-4J with an Eduard PE Set. Lots of options and she went together pretty nicely...
Enjoy!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nicely done. I always liked the design of the Phantom; I thought it was a cool looking plane. 

Sean


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Great looking F-4, Ross. :thumbsup:

1/72 is a tough scale to wring out detail in, and you did it nicely.


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

Great Job!!! the F-4 is bigger then I thought, saw one for the first time this year in traverse city, with an A-10,F-4,F-22....great aircraft.


----------



## EAGLE_01 (Sep 10, 2008)

DANG you guys are good. That is a beauty F-4! I can't even get to that level of detail in 1/48! May have something to do with my lack of tools, paint, job, etc....I have to make stuff up as I go.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice!!


----------

